# Conditioners



## RebeccaandHolly (Feb 6, 2009)

I have been amassing a collection of grooming supplies to groom Holly with and we've got pretty much everything mechanical needed (ie--clippers--though I did mess up and get 1 speed Andis and not 2 speed, scissors, brushes etc). But one thing I didn't count on is a good conditioner or creme rinse. 

What brands does everyone use here or do you not use them? Holly's hair is starting to turn from sweet fluffy puppy hair to a much coarser, matting easily pile of tangles. I'm hoping a conditioner might help through this transition.

Thoughts?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I just had my boy Sting put in a puppy show clip on Tuesday and the groomer let me watch and mentored me during the groom. She swears by and uses Crown Royal conditioner for a spray in. You dilute it down with water and spray before brushing. It was great on Sting coat. Also she said that All Systems has been the best product for a Poodle coat in the years she been grooming Poodles for show and regular maintenance. I just recieved a email from Susan Cook-breeder (owner of Stings's daddy) saying that she is now using the All Systems products. 

Now that I have several people recommending the same products I feel better about purchasing and trying it myself. Im not saying that there aren't other good products but I feel better having the same recommendation from very experienced Poodle groomer's.


----------



## oodlesofpoodles (Dec 24, 2008)

The Coat Handler is a good all purpose conditioner. It makes their coats nice, and it rinses out easily.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> I just had my boy Sting put in a puppy show clip on Tuesday and the groomer let me watch and mentored me during the groom. She swears by and uses Crown Royal conditioner for a spray in. You dilute it down with water and spray before brushing. It was great on Sting coat. Also she said that All Systems has been the best product for a Poodle coat in the years she been grooming Poodles for show and regular maintenance. I just recieved a email from Susan Cook-breeder (owner of Stings's daddy) saying that she is now using the All Systems products.
> 
> Now that I have several people recommending the same products I feel better about purchasing and trying it myself. Im not saying that there aren't other good products but I feel better having the same recommendation from very experienced Poodle groomer's.


Jenn , I'm assuming she uses Crown Royale #3? Looks like they have different formulas based on the type of coat. And I can definitely recommend the #1 All Systems products. That's all I ever used on my bedlingtons and it is great. I just tried their whitening shampoo on Murphy and it really left her coat feeling nice and she did look brighter. I was thinking of ordering the Chris Christensen Ice on Ice or whatever for a spray conditioner. I wonder if the Crown Royale would be better.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

kathyd said:


> Jenn , I'm assuming she uses Crown Royale #3? Looks like they have different formulas based on the type of coat. And I can definitely recommend the #1 All Systems products. That's all I ever used on my bedlingtons and it is great. I just tried their whitening shampoo on Murphy and it really left her coat feeling nice and she did look brighter. I was thinking of ordering the Chris Christensen Ice on Ice or whatever for a spray conditioner. I wonder if the Crown Royale would be better.


I honestly don't remember which # it was but it smelt lovely and didn't leave a film or weigh down his coat. She sprays her own hair with it and she has some healthy long hair. lol This groomer I went to used to travel with a Poodle handler as the assistant before she handled poodle's herself. Thats how she was turned onto the all system products and the crown royal for a spray in. 

I don't know what to advise as I hear great things about both products. CC products seem really good too. Im glad to hear you liked the all systems too.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I have been using Plush Puppy shampoos and conditioners. I use a mix of seabreeze oil, swishy coat and silk conditioner as a leave in conditioner after the bath and I also use a mix of this to spray on so I am not brushing dry coat. 

I also use the PP Reviva-Coat or Coat Rescue depending on how dry his coat is looking.

I love the Plush Puppy range, will probably try the All Systems and CC once my PP runs out just cause I like to try them all :rofl:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm curious too Jen which crown royal conditioner she is using. We use it and the bodifer on the tibbies. It smells so good LoL.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I had started another thread, but maybe this is a better place to ask - do you all use a rinse out conditioner after shampooing in the bath or are you just using your spray in after you are done shampooing? Also, are most of you using the spray in conditioner to dampen coats for brushing out daily? (hope this makes sense - I am hoping to get a poodle next year and want to learn as much as I can about correct coat care)


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

About getting a rince out conditioner. If your planning on showing or want a show coat then I say yes. All the groomer's Ive asked say's conditioning is not necessary after a shampoo for a regular pet coats. But anyone Ive talked to that maintains a show coat say's to use a conditioner after shampooing. 

I only bathed Eli once with out a conditioner and his coat sure showed it. When I condition him like usual the coat is easier to comb and brush through...ecspecially during the drying process. He's just in a pet coat and I personally wont bath with out conditioning.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## RebeccaandHolly (Feb 6, 2009)

Awesome--thanks for the recommendations. So many products...so little money!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

I started using Crown Royale #3 on Gunther.
I spray his hair every day before brushing and he is deffinetely matting less.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

spoofan said:


> I started using Crown Royale #3 on Gunther.
> I spray his hair every day before brushing and he is deffinetely matting less.


Ive got to order me some!


----------

